# singapore cost of living with spouse and 2 childrens



## catch_ani

Hi,
I have job offer in contract basis in singapore with approx 6500SGD. Company is paying for medical insurance.
I am planning to shift with spouse and 2 childrens. One is infant and other is 4 yrs old.
May i know the expenses with family including school fees (local and DPS etc school).
what are rents in tampinis area for 1 BRHK flat - furnish/non-furnish?

Please advice.

Regards,
catch


----------



## Lenochka

Singapore Property, Property for Sale/Rent, Singapore Real Estate | PropertyGuru

check this website...you can customize your search 

good luck


----------



## catch_ani

hi,
thanks. how about othr expenses? school fees, food etc?


----------



## bryann

catch_ani said:


> hi,
> thanks. how about othr expenses? school fees, food etc?


To be honest, with cost of living having gone up considerably here and schools being quite costly too (unless your kids go to local schools) that kind of package won't have you living all that well.

That said, if you don't mind a bit of a frugal life, then you could do it; perhaps you'd like to accrue some experience. But then you best hunt down a simple abode, because accommodation will likely take 50% of your salary.

If your employer wants you badly, they need to up their offer.


----------

